
Will Google Wave be ready for prime time in two months? - nreece
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/07/google-wave-beta.html
======
jaddison
It's opening up in a couple of months, but they make no claims about it being
ready for "prime time". In fact, I would say that they're opening it to a
wider audience, but not completely open.

See <http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10300445-2.html> for more quotes like
these:

"I would imagine in six months this will be fast, slick, stable and usable,"
Lars said. "Right now, you have to be a super early adopter (to use Wave). By
September 30, an early adopter."

"...is making sure Wave is stable enough to accommodate 100,000 new users that
will start doing the Wave after September 30, when Google opens up the limited
preview to a wider audience."

They currently have a beta group of 6000, as I understand it. 100,000 isn't
exactly "prime time" either.

But then, these things are subjective and open to interpretation, I suppose.

